# Worm mounds and sunjoe power rake?



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

I have THOUSANDS of worm mounds I'm dealing with on a lawn I maintain for a non profit organization. I real mow a bit lower so I need to rake these worm mounds smooth. At home I use a thatch rake to smooth them out and it work great. On the non profit lawn this will take longer because it is a bigger lawn. I'm thinking about using a Sunjoe power rake to do this. Any thoughts or experience with this?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

no experience here, but I would treat the worms so it's not a recurring issue. I dont see an issue power raking through it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, I would treat the worms. I think the power rake would also tear up the turf.


----------



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

They are earthworms. There is nothing labeled to kill earthworms.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hiresdk said:


> They are earthworms. There is nothing labeled to kill earthworms.


There are some things you can do when they become a real problem.

https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/turfx/article/1998mar3b.pdf


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

See if you can find Tea Seed Meal. It is camellia seeds after they extract the oils. Worms hate it, I like it because it is organic. Planet Turf has/had a fertilizer named Castaway 3-0-1. Golf courses use it when they are having problems. I used it and it worked super well. I spread it on a sunny day, watered it in, 20 minutes my lawn was crawling with worms, turned off water and raked out worms, let the sun do the rest.


----------

